# Te vs Ti learning methods



## TTD187 (Dec 20, 2012)

I've been wondering about the differences between the way the two learn.
Two people are studying for an exam; they're both reading from the same book. One is a Te user, and the other is Ti. How will they learn?

I'm thinking the Te user will be more inclined to write what they've learned from the book, whereas a Ti user will maybe just read it over until it has been carved into their brain.

What are your opinions?


----------



## shefa (Aug 23, 2012)

Just a guess: A Te user might care more about empirical evidence than a Ti user. As a Ti user, I know something to be true when it fits into a pre-existing mental framework. I don't need a scientific research study to convince me. When learning a about new concept, a Te user might focus on examples of how it manifest in the real world. A Ti user will save lots of time reading because they'll skip over the proofs and examples unless they are especially interested in the topic  

(I just realized my explanation sounds awfully similar to N vs. S....anyone please feel free to correct me)


----------



## katiki (Feb 21, 2013)

(Te here) In school, I usually took notes or tried rephrasing it to know I understand it. To be completely honest though, I was awful at tests and I don't know if I was just a bad test taker (I did much better on papers) or if I wasn't studying properly. Now that I'm out of school I find myself reading as much material as I can on a given subject, then writing down what I've learned, then reading more, observing it "in the wild" (if possible), then discussing it with others. 

For instance, I've recently been learning (or rather, relearning, since I learned about it in college) about MBTI (shocking, I know). First I read two books and countless articles. Then I started writing down the traits I ascribe to. Then I read some more. Then I got on some social media sites to hunt down others who were discussing it, read their discussions, and observed their interactions (I'm realizing now how creepy that sounds). Then I started participating in discussions here. 

So basically I need to absorb a ton of information and then somehow spit it back out as I understand it. 

I've also noticed that after I stop studying something (or practicing a skill) I tend to forget a lot of it, especially the specifics. However, when I pick it back up I usually catch up to where I was, when I left off, pretty quickly.


----------



## orni (Sep 19, 2012)

well first off, you wouldn't just be using Te/Ti --> there would be a perceiving function involved there s/n.
as for Te on its own, as it's extroverted, it needs to reference the external --> so...it needs to relate to real world examples. Ti on the hand maybe wouldn't need to ???


----------



## Jetsune Lobos (Apr 23, 2012)

My INTJ brother has always excelled at education in the traditional sense. The guy can regurgitate just about any fact verbatim from the topic he's recently been studying about. While personally I feel like I'm constantly fighting an uphill battle when it comes to learning things unless it has a genuine appeal to me or I can conceptualize how it might actually be of some greater use in the near/not too distant future.


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

Te learning style is more visual and factual 
Ti learning style is more deductive and axiomatic 

The Te user will read the book, store its information as facts, and moreover utilize visual/structural/systemic/algorithmic reasoning to make sense/manipulate those facts 
The Ti user will read the book, store its information as axioms, and try to reason through those axioms using formal deductive logic/fitting them into logical categories


----------

